# overclocking results



## tony929292 (Jan 25, 2006)

just want to share 
cpu----------4.55
mem---------761


----------



## infrared (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet!

The only thing holding that system back is the memory, but with that setup, i don't know what's holding it back. Still, 6100 is pretty awsome!!

Damn, i was beaten on the cpu and gpu  I just reached 4.4ghz tonight and 6286 in 3dmark05.

Very nice job!!!! That is one fine system!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn, nice. Can we see some SuperPi and Aquamark3?


----------



## tony929292 (Jan 25, 2006)

update   and what hold my system back i think is the northbrig  nf4  slower and hot than 955 and 975 memory wise but gaming wise it but overall even if i only have i card i know this cause my bother has 945 asus board


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2006)

very nice, what are you using for cooling by the way?


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2006)

13 Fans? 

How loud is your PC?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 26, 2006)

well here's some of my overclocking results
gpu and cpu watercooled with dencet custom dangerden system.


----------

